# Goldfischsterben im Gartenteich nach Teichreinigung



## DWFreundin (6. Okt. 2013)

Grüß euch ihr Lieben,

ich hab mich hier angemeldet, weil wir ein Problem mit unserem Teich haben.

Unser Teich ist ein eher kleines Exemplar und war früher einmal ein Schwimmteich für Kinder. Er ist aus Beton und hat eine Länge von ca. 3 Meter, sowie eine Breite von rund 2 Metern. Am tiefsten Punkt ist er ca. einen Meter tief.

Nun war der Teich die letzten 20 Jahre zu einem schönen Biotop herangereift, in dem __ Frösche, Fische und Co. ihr Leben genossen. Die letzten 1-2 Jahre allerdings wucherte er immer mehr zu und war durch den Schlamm und die Pflanzen so verdreckt, dass die Fische nur noch wenig Fläche zu schwimmen hatten und auch nichtmehr sichtbar waren. Eine Teichpumpe, Filter, Zulauf etc. hatten wir übrigens nie.... 

Wir trafen also den Entschluss und räumten den Teich in harter Arbeit aus, wofür wir rund zwei Tage brauchten, während die 11 Fische die wir doch noch gefunden hatten in der Regentonne ausharrten.

Wasser wieder rein, Fische wieder rein.......... und ca. zwei Wochen Ruhe. In dieser Zeit haben wir wieder ein paar Teichpflanzen (mit Teicherde) eingesetzt und uns zwei weitere Goldfische hinzu gekauft.

Der Teich bildete einige Algen und würde leicht trüb, weswegen ich Wasserklar in den Teich einbrachte und auch eine Besserung feststellte. Das Wasser ist auch jetzt Glasklar und nicht verschmutzt.

Vor ca. drei Wochen (rund zwei Wochen nach der Reinigung) fiel uns ein Fisch auf, der ständig am Boden auflag und wenn dann sehr schwach schwamm. Einen Tag später war er tot. Seither sind uns 5 weitere Fische auf die gleiche Art verstorben und wir wissen nicht woran es liegt.

Eine Vermutung wäre fehlende Sauerstoffzufuhr, wobei die Fische nicht den Anschein machen als währen sie am ersticken. Es trifft immer nur einen Fisch pro Woche (ca.)

Aufgrund einer fehlenden Pumpe lassen wir immer wieder Frischwasser in den Teich plätschern, die Fische schwimmen dann sofort hecktisch darauf zu.

Die Fische selber sehen äußerlich gesund aus, auch die verstorbenen.

Könnten sich giftige Substanzen gebildet haben durch den kompletten Wasserwechsel? Was können wir dagegen tun? Wir möchten nicht, dass uns der Rest der Fische auch noch weg stirbt.

Ich bin sehr Dankbar für jede Hilfe und freue mich auf Antworten und Tipps 












Lg, Julia


----------



## Patrick K (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Goldfischsterben im Gartenteich nach Teichreinigung*

Hallo Julia

Erstmal Willkommen 

Vorne weg , ihr ward zwar der Meinung ihr habt keinen Filter ,doch den habt ihr beim "AUFRÄUMEN" aus eurem Teich geworfen, bis sich jetzt wieder so etwas wie ein Filter entsteht braucht es schon eine Weile 

Ich vermute das ihr im moment gerade einen Nitritpeak habt und Nitrit ist Gift für Fische,dazu gibt es hier aber einige Fachmänner die dir da weiter helfen können.

Du kannst ja dich in den Forenbeiträgen schlau lesen hier zB.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14500
oder hier..........
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2018

Mache mal als sofort Maßnahme einen 20 % Wasserwechsel und kaufe dir einen Testset für deine Wasserwerte (Tropfen keine Teststreifen)

Gruss Obs


----------



## DWFreundin (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Goldfischsterben im Gartenteich nach Teichreinigung*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort 

Nachdem ich mich gerade ein bisschen im Forum durchgelesen habe, habe ich auch schon die Vermutung aufgestellt, dass wir einen Nitritpeak haben *seufz* 

Ich bin nun gerade dabei Wasser abzupumpen und werde später neues nachfüllen. Ich habe etwas von Salz gelesen, das man zugeben soll um den Fischen den Umgang mit dem zu Hohen Nitritwert zu erleichtern... wie viel Meersalz soll denn in den Teich gekippt werden?

Lg, Julia


----------



## Patrick K (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Goldfischsterben im Gartenteich nach Teichreinigung*

Hallo 

mit Salz wäre ich erstmal vorsichtig , wenn du ein Nitrit problem hast kannst du aufsalzen wenn es aber doch eine Krankheit ist, kannst du nicht mehr mit bestimmten Medis behandeln.

Also erst einen Wassertest machen 

Gruss Obs


----------



## DWFreundin (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Goldfischsterben im Gartenteich nach Teichreinigung*

Hey,

okay, vielen Dank dafür.... dann werde ich das Ganze erstmal testen lassen 

Lg, Julia


----------



## Joerg (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Goldfischsterben im Gartenteich nach Teichreinigung*

Hallo Julia,
:Willkommmen2

der Teich hat seine biologische Filterung durch die komplette Reinigung erst mal verloren.
Regelmäßige ordentliche Wasserwechsel, etwas Salz (bis zu 500 Gramm) und eine Belüftung, sollten das temporär lösen.
Bei Goldfischbesatz ist eine effektive externe Filterung langfristig nötig.


----------



## lotta (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Goldfischsterben im Gartenteich nach Teichreinigung*

Jörg, 
aber nur, 
wenn keine anderen Krankheiten vorliegen, 
hatte ich das von Patrick so richtig verstanden?
und natürlich erstmal ein :  und :willkommen
an JULIA
und viel Glück euch und euren noch verbleibenden Fischen


----------



## Moonlight (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Goldfischsterben im Gartenteich nach Teichreinigung*

Hey julia,

Auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen 

Ich schließe mich bedingt meinen vorrednern an.
Ja,mit der teichreinigung haste dir den filter zerstört. . .bzw.die bakterielle filterung,die für den nitritabbau zuständig ist.

Bzgl.einer krankheit weiche ich ab.
Ich sehe keine krankheit in deinem teich,lediglich die folgen von einem nitritpeak. Und selbst wenn, bei den temperaturen kann man sowieso kein medikament mehr einsetzen. Die brauchen meistens wassertemperaturen über 18grad.

Wie jörg sagte, aufsalzen. Ich würde auf 3promille gehen, also 3kg salz auf 1000l wasser.
Das erleichtert den fischen die giftstoffverarbeitung und die schwimmblasenfunktion (um es einfach auszudrücken).

Laß die fische 1woche im 'salzwasser' schwimmen und mache dann eine 20prozentigen wasserwechsel.
Dann wöchentlich 10prozent neues wasser.

Und bitte schaffe dir einen filter an um solchen dingen vorzubeugen.

Ach ja, sorge für ausreichend belüftung während der salzgeschichte.

Mandy


----------



## DWFreundin (14. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Goldfischsterben im Gartenteich nach Teichreinigung*

Huhu,

nachdem ich euren Rat befolgt habe, ist uns keiner unserer Fische mehr umgekippt... alles lebt noch und sie machen einen munteren Eindruck 

Pumpe und Wasserspiel zieren mittlerweile auch den Teich und sorgen für ausreichend Sauerstoffzufuhr. 

Lg, Julia


----------



## Limnos (14. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Goldfischsterben im Gartenteich nach Teichreinigung*

Hi

Beim Reinigen des Teiches sollte man ihn nur so weit ablassen, dass man mit den Armen + Kelle die Schlammschicht erreicht, ohne mit dem Kopf unter Wasser zu geraten. Pro Jahr sollte man ein gefühltes Drittel des Schlamms entfernen. Mehr nicht! Ein möglicher Nitritpeak verschwindet umso schneller, je mehr Sauerstoff im Teich ist. Evtl. beim Auffüllen Wasser versprühen. Wenn es zu viele Unterwasserpflanzen gibt, sollte man sie nicht zugleich mit dem Schlamm reduzieren, sondern etwas später evtl. mit einem Rechen, da sie und ihr Sauerstoff Nitrit oxidieren und als Nitrat verbrauchen. Ein Zuviel an UW Pflanzen besteht nur in der Sichtweise des Menschen, der seine Fische problemlos sehen möchte. Auch __ Reiher sind an möglichst pflanzenarmen Teichen interessiert. Fisch haben da kein Problem mit, da sie die Pflanzen als Schutz empfinden. Auch haben Jungfische bei viel Pflanzen eine viel bessere Chance zu überleben. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## jolantha (17. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Goldfischsterben im Gartenteich nach Teichreinigung*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Beim Reinigen des Teiches sollte man ihn nur so weit ablassen, dass man mit den Armen + Kelle die Schlammschicht erreicht, ohne mit dem Kopf unter Wasser zu geraten.
> MfG.
> Wolfgang


Guter Rat ,  nur leider nicht überall umsetzbar ! 
Wenn ich an meine Schlammschicht will, muß ich ca. 50 000 Liter ablassen, und kann dann
nur rankommen, wenn ich auf der glitschigen Folie abwärts rutsche, und dabei meistens  Loopings schlage 
Ich sitze irgenwann immer zwischen meinen Fischen, weil immer ein Fuß auf der Schräge
abglitscht, und da ich keine Spagat mehr kann, lande ich unweigerlich im Wasser!


----------



## Springmaus (17. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Goldfischsterben im Gartenteich nach Teichreinigung*

Hallo,

@Jolantha:   Ich hab es mit gerade bildlich vorgestellt dich dabei zu beobachten

noch schöner find ich es wenn Du es auf Video aufnimmst und es hier einstellst


----------



## jolantha (17. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Goldfischsterben im Gartenteich nach Teichreinigung*

Doris,
ich habe immer das Glück, daß grade keiner da ist zum Lachen 
Wenn ich gleich am Anfang des Randes ins Rutschen komme, sind es ca. 3 m , die ich dann, meistens in voller
Montur, in der Tiefenzone lande. 
Ich kann dann also ganz alleine für und über mich lachen


----------



## Finalein (17. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Goldfischsterben im Gartenteich nach Teichreinigung*

Hab ich mir auch grad vorgestellt, ich konnte nichts dafür. kam unweigerlich ins lächeln.


----------



## Moonlight (17. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Goldfischsterben im Gartenteich nach Teichreinigung*

Na dann reihe ich mich mal mit ein ... denn auch ich habe mir das gerade bildlich vorgestellt.
Und dabei schlich sich ein diebisches Grinsen in mein Gesicht 

Aber Jo, eines ist schön ... dass Du über Dich selbst noch lachen kannst 
Das sollteste Dir echt bewahren. So was ist Gold wert 

Mandy


----------

